# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  ASOCIACIONES: Clave del Éxito Cafetalero

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Las cooperativas y asociaciones cafetaleras de Perú exportan el 16,7% del café nacional. Según los expertos, son las responsables de colocar al país como primer productor de café orgánico en el mundo. Organización, transparencia, visión internacional, ventajas y realidad de los productores exportadores de café que, juntos, buscan potenciarse. _   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* Sí es posible ser un pequeño productor y ser exitoso, dijo a Agraria.pe Miguel Paz López, gerente de la Central de Cooperativas Agrarias Cafetaleras de los Valles de Sandia (CECOVASA), en Puno. 
La organización, que agrupa hoy a más de 4 mil socios hábiles, acaba de recibir el premio a la Asociatividad Exitosa 2010 de la Asociación de Gremios Productores Agroexportadores del Perú (AGAP). Un mérito que reciben las agrupaciones que demuestran calidad en los servicios que otorgan a sus socios; cuentan con estrategias para el aumento de las exportaciones; registran mejoras en la competitividad; promueven buenas prácticas laborales, de manufacturas y agrícolas para lograr estándares internaciones; y coadyuvan al desarrollo local. 
Si se organiza la gente y se trabaja con transparencia y calidad se va a ganar el respeto de la comunidad nacional e internacional, opinó Paz, quien agregó que gracias a esta política, CECOVASA es la segunda organización de productores de café del país, después de Central de Cooperativas Agrarias Cafetaleras (Cusco). En números de miembros y volumen de café, detalló Paz López.  *La unión hace la fuerza* 
Asociarse para exportar ha sido el puntapié del negocio cafetalero cooperativo. Principalmente, porque si bien Perú tiene un gran potencial para producir café (ocupa el cuarto puesto en América latina después de Brasil, Colombia y Méjico, la costumbre de tomarlo todavía dista mucho de la que existe en Brasil y Colombia. En estos países, se consumen hasta 4 kilos per cápita al año mientras que en casa sólo se toman 400 gramos, explicó Edgardo Cáceres, gerente comercial de la Asociación de Productores Ecológicos de Valle Santa Cruz Inkaffe, en Satipo (Junín) y miembro de la Asociación Peruana de Cafés Especiales (APECAFÉ). 
La cooperativa es una puerta para poder hacer buenas ofertas, dijo Cáceres a Agraria.pe. 
En ese sentido, Paz López aseguró que ser miembro de una cooperativa también es esencial, ya que contribuye a que los productores ganen derechos económicos y sociales. En el Perú, la asociatividad cafetalera todavía es bastante débilla causa radica en la escasa promoción gubernamental que ha tenido la formación de gremios en el país en los últimos 40 años, argumentó. 
Por su parte, Cáceres opinó que la gestión poco transparente de algunas cooperativas tampoco ha mejorado esta realidad. 
Asimismo, Paz López afirmó que así como existen muchas cooperativas en Perú que han quebrado y fracasado; hay otras que se han fortalecido gracias a su relación con el mercado internacional.  *El mercado internacional en la mira* 
Según registros de la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (SUNAT) de 2009:  
  Perú produjo 255 mil TM de café. De ese total, se exportaron 233 mil TM (US$ 582 millones) principalmente a Alemania, Estados Unidos y Bélgica. Al primer país se enviaron 61,9 mil TM (US$ 189,69 millones); al segundo, 43 mil TM (US$ 127,9 millones); y al tercero, 23,8 mil TM (US$ 75,1 millones).  
  Del total de esos envíos, sólo el 16,7% corresponde a exportaciones de las seis centrales de productores, 15 asociaciones y 24 cooperativas del país que venden café al mercado internacional. En el 2009, estas organizaciones de productores lograron realizar envíos por 12 mil TM (US$ 41 mil).   
  Las cooperativas cafetaleras son las responsables del éxito del café orgánico, dijo Paz, quien entusiasta resaltó: Somos el primer exportador mundial de café orgánico gracias fundamentalmente al trabajo de las cooperativas.   
  Según Cáceres, hasta el 2007 Méjico lideraba ese ranking. Hoy 60% del café producido en Perú es orgánico y el 96% de ese café se vende fuera del país, señaló el productor de Inkaffe. Por eso, no hay que bajar los brazos, dice Paz y aconseja: Hay que ver lo que al mundo le hace falta, organizarse y ser parte de redes.     *DATOS:*  
  Hasta febrero de 2010, se han exportado 12,3 mil TM de café (aproximadamente US$ 35 millones). En este período el principal exportador ha sido Perales Huancaruna SAC (1 241 TM). Le sigue la Central de Cooperativas Agrarias Cafetaleras Cocla Ltda.281 (1 045 TM).   
  El precio del café es cotizado en la Bolsa de Nueva York. El precio promedio del convencional fue de US$ 132 el quintal (aprox. unos 45 kilos), mientras que el orgánico costó entre US$ 15 y US$ 20 más, informó Cáceres de la Asociación Valle Santa Cruz Inkaffe.  
  CECOVASA. Produce café tipo Arábico. En años buenos, producen hasta 4000 TM y en bajos, 2500 toneladas. Los años buenos y bajos tienen una alternancia de un año. Uno de sus clientes en Europa es la Hamburg Coffee Company.  
  Asociación de Productores Ecológicos Valle Santa Cruz Inkaffe. Agrupa a 40 familias productoras en 600 Ha. En promedio producen unas 562.5 TM. Sus productores poseen tierras de 20 a 50 Ha.  
  Según la Organización Internacional del Café (OIC) los principales productores de café en el mundo son Brasil, Vietnam, Colombia, Indonesia, Etiopia, Méjico, India y Perú de un total de 52 países.Temas similares: Hacer lo que a uno le gusta: La clave para un  excelente negocio Artículo: Huancavelica promueve competitividad de asociaciones de productores con planes de negocios Artículo: Entregan módulos de cuyes a asociaciones de productores agropecuarios de Mórrope Wilson Sucaticona -productor del mejor café del mundo- habla sobre las carencias del sector cafetalero Vivero de invierno en México tiene un papel clave en la crianza del algodón

----------

